# Bridging SUN Quad Port Ethernet random disconnections

## Truzzone

Hi to All!

I have a strange thing with a new sealed gigabit ethernet adapter just installed from few days on my server.

The ethernet adapter is: Sun Oracle 511-1422 Quad Port Gigabit Ethernet Adapter UTP X4447A-Z PCIe

I compile and install the module niu of my kernel: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-4.6.0

The adapter have four gigabit ports:

1. eth1: no cable

2. eth2: Connect to Linksys AP 100Mbit/s

3. eth3: no cable

4. eth4: Connect to Gigabit desktop router

This is what happen randomly:

```
May 29 03:34:18 Server kernel: [146562.361500] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is down

May 29 03:34:18 Server kernel: [146562.361661] br0: port 4(eth4) entered disabled state

May 29 03:34:19 Server kernel: [146563.363483] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 29 03:34:19 Server kernel: [146563.363521] br0: port 4(eth4) entered blocking state

May 29 03:34:19 Server kernel: [146563.363525] br0: port 4(eth4) entered forwarding state

May 29 03:34:29 Server kernel: [146573.385668] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 29 03:34:29 Server kernel: [146573.385714] br0: port 3(eth3) entered blocking state

May 29 03:34:29 Server kernel: [146573.385719] br0: port 3(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 29 03:34:34 Server kernel: [146578.393927] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 29 03:34:34 Server kernel: [146578.393979] br0: port 3(eth3) entered disabled state

May 29 03:41:39 Server kernel: [147003.248226] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 03:41:39 Server kernel: [147003.248363] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 03:41:40 Server kernel: [147004.250218] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 03:41:40 Server kernel: [147004.250222] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 03:41:40 Server kernel: [147004.250272] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 03:41:40 Server kernel: [147004.250277] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 03:41:40 Server kernel: [147004.250301] br0: port 3(eth3) entered blocking state

May 29 03:41:40 Server kernel: [147004.250303] br0: port 3(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 29 03:41:45 Server kernel: [147009.264302] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 29 03:41:45 Server kernel: [147009.264304] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 03:41:45 Server kernel: [147009.264337] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 03:41:45 Server kernel: [147009.264372] br0: port 3(eth3) entered disabled state

May 29 03:41:46 Server kernel: [147010.266324] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 03:41:46 Server kernel: [147010.266363] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 03:41:46 Server kernel: [147010.266368] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 03:42:01 Server kernel: [147025.296557] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 03:42:01 Server kernel: [147025.296661] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 03:42:04 Server kernel: [147028.302604] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 03:42:04 Server kernel: [147028.302607] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 03:42:04 Server kernel: [147028.302637] br0: port 3(eth3) entered blocking state

May 29 03:42:04 Server kernel: [147028.302642] br0: port 3(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 29 03:42:04 Server kernel: [147028.302672] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 03:42:04 Server kernel: [147028.302688] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 03:42:14 Server kernel: [147038.320769] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 29 03:42:14 Server kernel: [147038.320772] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 03:42:14 Server kernel: [147038.320837] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 03:42:14 Server kernel: [147038.320909] br0: port 3(eth3) entered disabled state

May 29 03:42:15 Server kernel: [147039.322750] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 03:42:15 Server kernel: [147039.322843] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 03:42:15 Server kernel: [147039.322851] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 04:16:03 Server kernel: [149067.407520] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is down

May 29 04:16:03 Server kernel: [149067.407668] br0: port 4(eth4) entered disabled state

May 29 04:16:04 Server kernel: [149068.409508] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 29 04:16:04 Server kernel: [149068.409543] br0: port 4(eth4) entered blocking state

May 29 04:16:04 Server kernel: [149068.409547] br0: port 4(eth4) entered forwarding state

May 29 04:24:04 Server kernel: [149548.375158] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 04:24:04 Server kernel: [149548.375199] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 04:24:08 Server kernel: [149552.383081] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 04:24:08 Server kernel: [149552.383116] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 04:24:08 Server kernel: [149552.383121] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 05:06:02 Server kernel: [152066.445785] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 05:06:02 Server kernel: [152066.445956] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 05:06:03 Server kernel: [152067.447757] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 05:06:03 Server kernel: [152067.447759] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 05:06:03 Server kernel: [152067.447775] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 05:06:03 Server kernel: [152067.447777] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 05:06:03 Server kernel: [152067.447795] br0: port 3(eth3) entered blocking state

May 29 05:06:03 Server kernel: [152067.447797] br0: port 3(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 29 05:06:08 Server kernel: [152072.461872] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 29 05:06:08 Server kernel: [152072.461904] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 05:06:08 Server kernel: [152072.461940] br0: port 3(eth3) entered disabled state

May 29 05:06:09 Server kernel: [152073.464017] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 05:06:24 Server kernel: [152088.494114] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 05:06:24 Server kernel: [152088.494203] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 05:06:28 Server kernel: [152092.502213] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 05:06:28 Server kernel: [152092.502278] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 05:06:28 Server kernel: [152092.502282] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 05:39:17 Server kernel: [154061.468471] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is down

May 29 05:39:17 Server kernel: [154061.468560] br0: port 4(eth4) entered disabled state

May 29 05:39:18 Server kernel: [154062.470471] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 29 05:39:18 Server kernel: [154062.470507] br0: port 4(eth4) entered blocking state

May 29 05:39:18 Server kernel: [154062.470511] br0: port 4(eth4) entered forwarding state

May 29 06:29:36 Server kernel: [157080.554890] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 06:29:36 Server kernel: [157080.554981] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 06:29:38 Server kernel: [157082.558949] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 06:29:38 Server kernel: [157082.558952] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 06:29:38 Server kernel: [157082.558988] br0: port 3(eth3) entered blocking state

May 29 06:29:38 Server kernel: [157082.558994] br0: port 3(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 29 06:29:38 Server kernel: [157082.559065] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 06:29:38 Server kernel: [157082.559068] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 06:29:43 Server kernel: [157087.563023] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 29 06:29:43 Server kernel: [157087.563055] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 06:29:43 Server kernel: [157087.563091] br0: port 3(eth3) entered disabled state

May 29 06:29:44 Server kernel: [157088.565224] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 06:29:46 Server kernel: [157090.569062] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 06:29:46 Server kernel: [157090.569101] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 06:29:46 Server kernel: [157090.569106] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 07:11:35 Server kernel: [159599.617688] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 07:11:35 Server kernel: [159599.617725] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 07:11:36 Server kernel: [159600.619869] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 10Mbit/sec, half duplex

May 29 07:11:36 Server kernel: [159600.619938] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 07:11:36 Server kernel: [159600.619947] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 07:44:25 Server kernel: [161569.584003] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is down

May 29 07:44:25 Server kernel: [161569.584199] br0: port 4(eth4) entered disabled state

May 29 07:44:26 Server kernel: [161570.586144] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is up at 10Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 07:44:26 Server kernel: [161570.586388] br0: port 4(eth4) entered blocking state

May 29 07:44:26 Server kernel: [161570.586391] br0: port 4(eth4) entered forwarding state

May 29 07:53:25 Server kernel: [162109.672878] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 07:53:25 Server kernel: [162109.673007] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 07:53:27 Server kernel: [162111.677080] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 10Mbit/sec, half duplex

May 29 07:53:27 Server kernel: [162111.677118] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 07:53:27 Server kernel: [162111.677123] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 08:26:10 Server kernel: [164074.631112] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is down

May 29 08:26:10 Server kernel: [164074.631254] br0: port 4(eth4) entered disabled state

May 29 08:26:16 Server kernel: [164080.643198] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 29 08:26:16 Server kernel: [164080.643201] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 29 08:26:16 Server kernel: [164080.643231] br0: port 3(eth3) entered blocking state

May 29 08:26:16 Server kernel: [164080.643236] br0: port 3(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 29 08:26:16 Server kernel: [164080.643268] br0: port 4(eth4) entered blocking state

May 29 08:26:16 Server kernel: [164080.643271] br0: port 4(eth4) entered forwarding state

May 29 08:26:21 Server kernel: [164085.655282] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 29 08:26:21 Server kernel: [164085.655286] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is down

May 29 08:26:21 Server kernel: [164085.655365] br0: port 4(eth4) entered disabled state

May 29 08:26:21 Server kernel: [164085.655442] br0: port 3(eth3) entered disabled state

May 29 08:26:24 Server kernel: [164088.661328] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 29 08:26:24 Server kernel: [164088.661331] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 29 08:26:24 Server kernel: [164088.661370] br0: port 4(eth4) entered blocking state

May 29 08:26:24 Server kernel: [164088.661376] br0: port 4(eth4) entered forwarding state

May 29 08:26:24 Server kernel: [164088.661414] br0: port 3(eth3) entered blocking state

May 29 08:26:24 Server kernel: [164088.661422] br0: port 3(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 29 08:26:29 Server kernel: [164093.671370] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is down

May 29 08:26:29 Server kernel: [164093.671372] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 29 08:26:29 Server kernel: [164093.671407] br0: port 3(eth3) entered disabled state

May 29 08:26:29 Server kernel: [164093.671444] br0: port 4(eth4) entered disabled state

May 29 08:26:32 Server kernel: [164096.677447] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 29 08:26:32 Server kernel: [164096.677450] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 29 08:26:32 Server kernel: [164096.677483] br0: port 4(eth4) entered blocking state

May 29 08:26:32 Server kernel: [164096.677487] br0: port 4(eth4) entered forwarding state

May 29 08:26:32 Server kernel: [164096.677522] br0: port 3(eth3) entered blocking state

May 29 08:26:32 Server kernel: [164096.677527] br0: port 3(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 29 08:26:37 Server kernel: [164101.687559] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 29 08:26:37 Server kernel: [164101.687655] br0: port 3(eth3) entered disabled state

May 29 09:08:16 Server kernel: [166600.718000] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is down

May 29 09:08:16 Server kernel: [166600.718060] br0: port 4(eth4) entered disabled state

May 29 09:08:21 Server kernel: [166605.728058] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 29 09:08:21 Server kernel: [166605.728166] br0: port 4(eth4) entered blocking state

May 29 09:08:21 Server kernel: [166605.728172] br0: port 4(eth4) entered forwarding state

May 29 09:16:20 Server kernel: [167084.692975] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 09:16:20 Server kernel: [167084.693212] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 09:16:21 Server kernel: [167085.694955] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 09:16:21 Server kernel: [167085.695004] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 09:16:21 Server kernel: [167085.695010] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 09:16:36 Server kernel: [167100.725218] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 09:16:36 Server kernel: [167100.725265] br0: port 3(eth3) entered blocking state

May 29 09:16:36 Server kernel: [167100.725269] br0: port 3(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 29 09:16:41 Server kernel: [167105.733294] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 09:16:41 Server kernel: [167105.733297] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 29 09:16:41 Server kernel: [167105.733394] br0: port 3(eth3) entered disabled state

May 29 09:16:41 Server kernel: [167105.733476] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 09:16:42 Server kernel: [167106.735488] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 10Mbit/sec, half duplex

May 29 09:16:42 Server kernel: [167106.735553] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 09:16:42 Server kernel: [167106.735557] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 09:16:57 Server kernel: [167121.765504] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 09:16:57 Server kernel: [167121.765791] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 09:16:58 Server kernel: [167122.767540] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 09:16:58 Server kernel: [167122.767543] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 09:16:58 Server kernel: [167122.767570] br0: port 3(eth3) entered blocking state

May 29 09:16:58 Server kernel: [167122.767575] br0: port 3(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 29 09:16:58 Server kernel: [167122.767600] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 09:16:58 Server kernel: [167122.767602] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 09:17:03 Server kernel: [167127.781628] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 29 09:17:03 Server kernel: [167127.781694] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 09:17:03 Server kernel: [167127.781763] br0: port 3(eth3) entered disabled state

May 29 09:17:03 Server kernel: [167127.781845] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 09:17:05 Server kernel: [167129.785630] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 09:17:05 Server kernel: [167129.785634] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 09:17:05 Server kernel: [167129.785689] br0: port 3(eth3) entered blocking state

May 29 09:17:05 Server kernel: [167129.785696] br0: port 3(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 29 09:17:05 Server kernel: [167129.785733] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 09:17:05 Server kernel: [167129.785737] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 09:17:10 Server kernel: [167134.789737] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 29 09:17:10 Server kernel: [167134.789769] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 09:17:10 Server kernel: [167134.789823] br0: port 3(eth3) entered disabled state

May 29 09:17:11 Server kernel: [167135.791934] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 09:17:12 Server kernel: [167136.793946] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 10Mbit/sec, half duplex

May 29 09:17:12 Server kernel: [167136.793999] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 09:17:12 Server kernel: [167136.794002] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 11:22:09 Server kernel: [174633.881122] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 11:22:09 Server kernel: [174633.881297] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 11:22:10 Server kernel: [174634.883134] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 11:22:10 Server kernel: [174634.883239] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 11:22:10 Server kernel: [174634.883246] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 12:37:06 Server kernel: [179130.926446] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is down

May 29 12:37:06 Server kernel: [179130.926619] br0: port 4(eth4) entered disabled state

May 29 12:37:08 Server kernel: [179132.930317] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 29 12:37:08 Server kernel: [179132.930357] br0: port 4(eth4) entered blocking state

May 29 12:37:08 Server kernel: [179132.930362] br0: port 4(eth4) entered forwarding state

May 29 13:18:37 Server kernel: [181621.940364] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is down

May 29 13:18:37 Server kernel: [181621.940535] br0: port 4(eth4) entered disabled state

May 29 13:18:38 Server kernel: [181622.942379] niu 0000:01:00.3 eth4: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 29 13:18:38 Server kernel: [181622.942483] br0: port 4(eth4) entered blocking state

May 29 13:18:38 Server kernel: [181622.942488] br0: port 4(eth4) entered forwarding state

May 29 13:27:42 Server kernel: [182167.036751] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 13:27:42 Server kernel: [182167.036922] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 13:27:43 Server kernel: [182168.038766] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 13:27:43 Server kernel: [182168.038831] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 13:27:43 Server kernel: [182168.038837] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 13:27:58 Server kernel: [182183.069000] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 13:27:58 Server kernel: [182183.069063] br0: port 3(eth3) entered blocking state

May 29 13:27:58 Server kernel: [182183.069070] br0: port 3(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 29 13:28:03 Server kernel: [182188.077058] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 29 13:28:03 Server kernel: [182188.077059] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 13:28:03 Server kernel: [182188.077088] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 13:28:03 Server kernel: [182188.077119] br0: port 3(eth3) entered disabled state

May 29 13:28:04 Server kernel: [182189.079090] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 29 13:28:04 Server kernel: [182189.079197] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 13:28:04 Server kernel: [182189.079204] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state

May 29 13:28:19 Server kernel: [182204.109328] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 13:28:19 Server kernel: [182204.109440] br0: port 3(eth3) entered blocking state

May 29 13:28:19 Server kernel: [182204.109446] br0: port 3(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 29 13:28:24 Server kernel: [182209.117400] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 29 13:28:24 Server kernel: [182209.117404] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 29 13:28:24 Server kernel: [182209.117468] br0: port 2(eth2) entered disabled state

May 29 13:28:24 Server kernel: [182209.117530] br0: port 3(eth3) entered disabled state

May 29 13:28:25 Server kernel: [182210.119410] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 29 13:28:25 Server kernel: [182210.119474] br0: port 2(eth2) entered blocking state

May 29 13:28:25 Server kernel: [182210.119478] br0: port 2(eth2) entered forwarding state
```

I want to use this four ports ethernet adapter like a simple SWITCH, this is my net config:

```
config_eth1="null"

config_eth2="null"

config_eth3="null"

config_eth4="null"

config_br0="192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 255.255.255.255"

bridge_br0="eth1 eth2 eth3 eth4"

brctl_br0="setfd 0"
```

Always happen disconnections for few seconds or the auto-negotiation link less speed and there isn't connection.

Randomly the port eth2 link to 10Mbit/s (the right speed is 100Mbit/s) and/or eth4 to 10Mbit/s or 100Mbit/s (the right speed is 1000Mbit/s), when this happen there is no communications (ping and port scan no reply, like host down).

What I have already do:

- change the ethernet cables

- try to invert/change ports backside the card

- Shutdown and powerup the Desktop Switch at the other side

... but nothing change.

The old setup have another ethernet card with single port connected to another desktop switch where I connect the same ethernet cables that today are behind the Sun quad port card without problems in the last years.

There is something wrong on my net config?

There is a bug in the niu driver?

Have you any suggestions?

Best regards,

Truzzone   :Confused: 

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

since you have only two ports connected, you should remove the other ports from the bridge first and try again. Maybe this already solves your issues.

greets, bb

----------

## Truzzone

Thank you for your reply bbgermany, I have done your suggestion but nothing change:

```
May 30 10:00:01 Server kernel: [256107.314075] niu 0000:01:00.0 eth1: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 30 10:00:06 Server kernel: [256112.322143] niu 0000:01:00.0 eth1: Link is down

May 30 10:00:06 Server kernel: [256112.322144] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 30 10:00:06 Server kernel: [256112.322378] br0: port 1(eth3) entered disabled state

May 30 10:00:08 Server kernel: [256114.326247] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 1Gb/sec, full duplex

May 30 10:00:08 Server kernel: [256114.326274] br0: port 1(eth3) entered blocking state

May 30 10:00:08 Server kernel: [256114.326278] br0: port 1(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 30 10:12:09 Server kernel: [256835.485529] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 30 10:12:09 Server kernel: [256835.485586] br0: port 1(eth3) entered disabled state

May 30 10:12:11 Server kernel: [256837.489565] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 30 10:12:11 Server kernel: [256837.489675] br0: port 1(eth3) entered blocking state

May 30 10:12:11 Server kernel: [256837.489681] br0: port 1(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 30 10:41:39 Server kernel: [258605.336356] niu 0000:01:00.0 eth1: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 30 10:41:44 Server kernel: [258610.344484] niu 0000:01:00.0 eth1: Link is down

May 30 10:53:45 Server kernel: [259331.507475] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 30 10:53:55 Server kernel: [259341.523624] niu 0000:01:00.1 eth2: Link is down

May 30 10:53:55 Server kernel: [259341.523626] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 30 10:53:55 Server kernel: [259341.523666] br0: port 1(eth3) entered disabled state

May 30 10:53:56 Server kernel: [259342.525646] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 30 10:53:56 Server kernel: [259342.525748] br0: port 1(eth3) entered blocking state

May 30 10:53:56 Server kernel: [259342.525754] br0: port 1(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 30 11:12:18 Server kernel: [260444.308803] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 30 11:12:18 Server kernel: [260444.308922] br0: port 1(eth3) entered disabled state

May 30 11:12:19 Server kernel: [260445.310833] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 30 11:12:19 Server kernel: [260445.311102] br0: port 1(eth3) entered blocking state

May 30 11:12:19 Server kernel: [260445.311109] br0: port 1(eth3) entered forwarding state

May 30 11:23:30 Server kernel: [261116.399290] niu 0000:01:00.0 eth1: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 30 11:23:35 Server kernel: [261121.407532] niu 0000:01:00.0 eth1: Link is down

May 30 11:36:11 Server kernel: [261877.627147] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is down

May 30 11:36:11 Server kernel: [261877.627295] br0: port 1(eth3) entered disabled state

May 30 11:36:12 Server kernel: [261878.629165] niu 0000:01:00.2 eth3: Link is up at 100Mbit/sec, full duplex

May 30 11:36:12 Server kernel: [261878.629270] br0: port 1(eth3) entered blocking state

May 30 11:36:12 Server kernel: [261878.629276] br0: port 1(eth3) entered forwarding state

```

niu driver always put on eth1 and eth2 at 100Mbit/s while there are no cables connected to these ports.

*** From the First post I have move the network cable connected to Access Point from eth2 to eth3 on the network adapter

eth3 goes up and down frequently (this is connected to the Access Point).

eth4 no issue after put on bridge only eth3 and eth4, I keep an eye on logs in next hours.

Broken card adapter? or niu driver issue?

Best regards,

Truzzone   :Confused: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Broken card adapter? or niu driver issue?
> 
> Best regards,
> ...

 

Maybe both. Is there any chance of a native kernel driver? What ist the output of lspci for this card?

Greets, bb

----------

## Truzzone

lspci -n:

```
01:00.0 0200: 108e:abcd (rev 01)

01:00.1 0200: 108e:abcd (rev 01)

01:00.2 0200: 108e:abcd (rev 01)

01:00.3 0200: 108e:abcd (rev 01)
```

lspci -vv of first device (multiple x 4  :Wink:  )

```
01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Oracle/SUN Multithreaded 10-Gigabit Ethernet Network Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Oracle/SUN Device 0000

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B- DisINTx+

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR- INTx-

        Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: Memory at ee000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 2: Memory at ef438000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

        Region 4: Memory at ef430000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

        Expansion ROM at ef300000 [disabled] [size=1M]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 NoSoftRst- PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/32 Maskable+ 64bit+

                Address: 0000000000000000  Data: 0000

                Masking: 00000000  Pending: 00000000

        Capabilities: [70] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=32 Masked-

                Vector table: BAR=2 offset=00000000

                PBA: BAR=2 offset=00004000

        Capabilities: [80] Express (v1) Endpoint, MSI 00

                DevCap: MaxPayload 1024 bytes, PhantFunc 0, Latency L0s <4us, L1 <8us

                        ExtTag- AttnBtn- AttnInd- PwrInd- RBE+ FLReset-

                DevCtl: Report errors: Correctable+ Non-Fatal+ Fatal+ Unsupported+

                        RlxdOrd+ ExtTag- PhantFunc- AuxPwr- NoSnoop-

                        MaxPayload 128 bytes, MaxReadReq 512 bytes

                DevSta: CorrErr+ UncorrErr- FatalErr- UnsuppReq+ AuxPwr- TransPend-

                LnkCap: Port #1, Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x8, ASPM L0s, Latency L0 <512ns, L1 <64us

                        ClockPM- Surprise- LLActRep- BwNot-

                LnkCtl: ASPM Disabled; RCB 128 bytes Disabled- Retrain- CommClk-

                        ExtSynch- ClockPM- AutWidDis- BWInt- AutBWInt-

                LnkSta: Speed 2.5GT/s, Width x8, TrErr- Train- SlotClk- DLActive+ BWMgmt- ABWMgmt-

        Capabilities: [94] Vendor Specific Information: Len=08 <?>

        Capabilities: [9c] Vendor Specific Information: Len=40 <?>

        Capabilities: [100 v1] Advanced Error Reporting

                UESta:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSViol-

                UEMsk:  DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                UESvrt: DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSViol-

                CESta:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                CEMsk:  RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

                AERCap: First Error Pointer: 00, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

        Kernel driver in use: niu

        Kernel modules: niu

```

Actual kernel (4.6) use:

```
niu: niu.c:v1.1 (Apr 22, 2010)
```

Can I force another driver like Intel?

(maybe a firmware crossflash is needed?)

I think this card have intel chipset inside.

Best regards,

Truzzone   :Confused: 

----------

## Truzzone

I fave found this:

 *https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19882-01/html/E22569/sw_install.html#50581528_93817 wrote:*   

> Downloading and Installing the Driver on a Linux Platform
> 
> 1. Login to your system.
> 
> 2. Locate and download the nxge device driver software:
> ...

 

But for register/login ask me a *Support Identifier:

 *Quote:*   

> Connect your User Account
> 
> We need to connect your user account to a Support Identifier. Access and privileges are approved by an Administrator in your organization. You need to add at least one Support Identifier to proceed.

 

What I have understand is that code are reported in the service contract, but I haven't a service contract with Oracle   :Mad: 

Any suggestions?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Best regards,

Truzzone   :Confused: 

----------

